# WTP Royal Crank



## m.baumann (29. November 2004)

lasst euch mal über die kurbel aus,
vielleicht hat die schon jemand und 
kann genaueres dazu sagen!


----------



## RISE (29. November 2004)

ich glaube die wtp teile kommen erst 2005 raus,also wird die wohl noch keiner fahren...
ansonsten würde ich mal bei gs-bmx oder parano anfragen ob die evtl. schon was genaueres wissen.

wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe - schande über mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (29. November 2004)

Die WTP Pro hält nicht und wie soll dann die Royal mit _dem_ Fliegengewicht halten?! Wäre schön, aber da glaube ich eher an die Primo Hollowbite (20% leichter und 20% stabiler).


----------



## evil_rider (29. November 2004)

schonmal die neue kurbel genauer betrachtet kater ? nein ! ich hatte sie schon in der hand und jede wette das sie "stabiler" ist als die pro.

@ baumann, die kurbel gibbet nochnet also wie soll dir wer was dazu sagen können ?


----------



## kater (29. November 2004)

Evil, du schmeisst dich ständig selbst von der Brücke. Einfach zu gut


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (30. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil, du schmeisst dich ständig selbst von der Brücke. Einfach zu gut



zum Gllück häng ich manchmal in artfremden Foren sonst würd ich sowas doch glatt verpassen


----------



## evil_rider (30. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Evil, du schmeisst dich ständig selbst von der Brücke. Einfach zu gut




sollst net vondir auf andere schließen !

guck dir die kurbel mal an, alleine das bild hier sollte dir sagen das bei der kurbel einiges anders ist als bei der pro:


----------



## Vitali (30. November 2004)

NIX ROYAL !


----------



## Nforcer (27. Januar 2005)

Wasn nu damit, kaufen oder nicht kaufen? Oder doch lieber die Pro oder eine ganz andere?


----------



## AzMo (27. Januar 2005)

Nforcer schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn nu damit, kaufen oder nicht kaufen? Oder doch lieber die Pro oder eine ganz andere?



die pro gibt es gerade in 165&180mm mit us-bb für 79euro bei www.gsbmx.de unter angebote->bike stuff


----------



## Nforcer (27. Januar 2005)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> die pro gibt es gerade in 165&180mm mit us-bb für 79euro bei www.gsbmx.de unter angebote->bike stuff



Wollte ich aber auch erst kaufen, war mir dann aber nicht ob das auch Euro-BB ist, was es dann nicht war. und erst im nachhinhein ist mir eingefallen dass ich mir einfach hätte neue lager kaufen können. Aber da waren die Kurbeln in 165 schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2005)

so ist das leben, nicht schnell genug gewesen.     


und zu der royal kann ich erst was sagen, wenn ich sie eingebaut habe und nen bissl gefahren bin.


----------



## m.baumann (27. Januar 2005)

Wann bekommst du denn deine?


----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2005)

hoffe doch morgen.


----------



## Till (27. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe doch morgen.



ja, ansonsten haste nämlich keine Kurbel mehr am Radl


----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2005)

Töll schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ansonsten haste nämlich keine Kurbel mehr am Radl


----------



## Nforcer (27. Januar 2005)

Werd sie wohl auch testen  Sollte aber doch halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till (27. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

>



 und wehe du schickst meine morgen net weg ey


----------



## Nforcer (27. Januar 2005)

So nebenbei, welche Kurbellänge 165 oder 175 und warum / warum nicht?


----------



## Knibbel (27. Januar 2005)

Nforcer schrieb:
			
		

> So nebenbei, welche Kurbellänge 165 oder 175 und warum / warum nicht?



musste selber wissen


----------



## cyclon3 (27. Januar 2005)

Ich fahr die Royal seit Weihnachten in 175mm. Davor hat ich die WTP Pro und die hat sich nach und nach komplett aufgelöst.
Da aber WTP die Kurbel komplett neu konstruiert hat und die auch durch einige vom Team nen halbes Jahr lang ohne Brüche getestet wurde (durch Janosch erfahren), hab ich mich nochmal für WTP entschieden und bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Die Kurbel is auch kein wirkliches Fliegengewicht. Die Angaben sind seeeeeehr blauäugig. Nachgewogen wiegt meine 1,23kg (US). Also ungefähr wie die Profile und die hält ja auch erfahrungsgemäß.
Ich weiß, dass 1 Monat keine lange Zeit ist, aber ich werd euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## m.baumann (27. Januar 2005)

mach mal bitte ein foto!
ich will mal sehen wie die am bmx aussieht!


----------



## cyclon3 (27. Januar 2005)

Morgen..


----------



## Flatpro (27. Januar 2005)

m.baumann schrieb:
			
		

> mach mal bitte ein foto!
> ich will mal sehen wie die am bmx aussieht!


will auch welche sehen, bin nämlich drauf und dran mir die zu kaufen...


----------



## m.baumann (27. Januar 2005)

ich auch!


----------



## Nforcer (27. Januar 2005)

ich auch


----------



## x--up (27. Januar 2005)

ich kauf die ma in weiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2005)

ok, ich verkauf meine gleich wieder, kein bock was zufahren das jeder andere fuzzy auch hat, bestelle mir die profile mit EU-BB und Ti achse für 460.


----------



## x--up (27. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich verkauf meine gleich wieder, kein bock was zufahren das jeder andere fuzzy auch hat, bestelle mir die profile mit EU-BB und Ti achse für 460.




mann evil du bist soo cool!


----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2005)

x--up schrieb:
			
		

> mann evil du bist soo cool!




ich weiß, hättest du mir nicht extra sagen müssen.


----------



## cyclon3 (28. Januar 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ok, ich verkauf meine gleich wieder, kein bock was zufahren das jeder andere fuzzy auch hat, bestelle mir die profile mit EU-BB und Ti achse für 460.



Toll die fährt auch jeder Fuzzi in Amiland 

Fotos mach ich später..


----------



## alöx (28. Januar 2005)

muhaha zu evils freude das ding kommt bei mir auch dran... 
aber erstmal wart ich auf meinen rahmen und fahr noch ein wenig meine truvativ holzfeller....


----------



## cyclon3 (28. Januar 2005)

Ok hier die Bilder:























Viel Spaß beim sabbern


----------



## evil_rider (28. Januar 2005)

woher hast du die alu-federteller für die bremse ?


----------



## cyclon3 (28. Januar 2005)

Fiesta Kit


----------



## Flatpro (28. Januar 2005)

ich kenne nu meine neue kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (29. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiesta Kit




echt ? sind die dinger aus alu ? dachte das ist bei denen stahl...


----------



## AerO (29. Januar 2005)

ich hab meine 165iger royal jetzt auch verbaut und das ding ist echt der hammer


----------



## cyclon3 (29. Januar 2005)

Warum kauft ihr euch 165er?? Die fahrn sich im Vergleich zu 175er wie Eier


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (29. Januar 2005)

Wusstest du das manche Leute Gelb lieber mögen als Rot ?

Ich bin ja noch etwas Skeptisch, aber ich lass mich gerne von Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## evil_rider (29. Januar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kauft ihr euch 165er?? Die fahrn sich im Vergleich zu 175er wie Eier




sehe ich anders rum.

175er fahren sich wie eier, weil wenn ich von meinem rad auf nen anderes gestiegen bin fühlte sich das immer ektchy an, aber wenn wer auf meinem rad gefahren ist ist das keinem aufgefallen, erst nachdem ichs gesagt hatte.

und 165mm fahren eh nur alle weil ich es mal empholen hatte.   


einfach mal in die suche "WTP" / "165mm" / "165"

eingeben.



p.s. 165er sind steifer, stabiler, leichter.


----------



## kater (29. Januar 2005)

So lang ist nicht mal dein kleiner Poserpimmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x--up (29. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> So lang ist nicht mal dein kleiner Poserpimmel.


----------



## evil_rider (29. Januar 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> So lang ist nicht mal dein kleiner Poserpimmel.




du wärst froh wenn du wenigstens einen hättest.


----------



## Vitali (30. Januar 2005)

180mm 4 ever !...leider kauft sich wirklich jeder Depp die 165er wegen evil...


----------



## Flatpro (30. Januar 2005)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> 180mm 4 ever !...leider kauft sich wirklich jeder Depp die 165er wegen evil...


is doch egal....


----------



## Vitali (31. Januar 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> is doch egal....




Nein, traurig...


----------



## Flatpro (31. Januar 2005)

ich persönlich hab da noch keinen großen unterschied zwischen den längen gemerkt, naja, jedem das seine... ichwerd 175mm fahren^^


----------

